# Jamal Harrison



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has ever heard about this kid playing basketball anywhere? He would be probably be in his last years of college at this point.

In case you didn't know, it is Shaq's little brother. He went to my highschool. He never really was that good, but he was around 6'9" as a sophomore, although he wasn't a super athlete and was kind of goofy footed.

I figured he'd be playing ball somewhere though.

Both Shaq's sisters went there too and were very good bball players, but I think they both got pregnant right after HS, so there goes the bball career.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i found a Jamal Harrison that plays for Ferris Stats and averages 5.9 pts and 3.5 rebounds per game on almost 38% shooting. Im not sure he is who u are looking for but that all i found

http://www.gliac.org/m-basketball/stats/2000/fsu.htm#TEAM.IND


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i found a Jamal Harrison that plays for Ferris Stats and averages 5.9 pts and 3.5 rebounds per game on almost 38% shooting. Im not sure he is who u are looking for but that all i found
> 
> http://www.gliac.org/m-basketball/stats/2000/fsu.htm#TEAM.IND


Nope, looks like that kid is 6'1" from Detroit.


----------



## JC Blayze (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow, talk about a suprising thread to see. I've been lurking on this forum for a while and I had to register to respond to this.

I'm from Lake Mary High School too. In fact, I was in Jamal's class (class of 98). In fact more, my boy and my brother were sitting in the seats reserved for Shaq at my graduation. :grinning: 

Jamal really isn't that good of a baller. I'd say he was more 6'6, 6'7. He couldn't really do anything except put it in from close. I'd be suprised if he ever played college ball. He was extremely uncoordinated. He's my boy though (he still has my Disc 2 of Eightball, "Lost". That *******!)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JC Blayze</b>!
> Wow, talk about a suprising thread to see. I've been lurking on this forum for a while and I had to register to respond to this.
> 
> I'm from Lake Mary High School too. In fact, I was in Jamal's class (class of 98). In fact more, my boy and my brother were sitting in the seats reserved for Shaq at my graduation. :grinning:
> ...


Well, I know what I saw of him, he wasnt that great ... but I thought someone would give him a shot at college ball just because he was Shaq's brother.


----------

